
5 Skills You Need to Develop to Be a Better CTO - bdmac97
https://m.brianmcmanus.org/5-skills-you-need-to-develop-to-be-a-better-cto-528ad055706d
======
edoceo
Nothing about leading a team? Most certainly a requirement for CTO.

~~~
bdmac97
Sorry I meant to lump that in under the soft skills section. It was not meant
to be an exhaustive list, there would be far more than 5 items :-)

------
mmilano
Forget about the skills you need to become a better CTO, I think the headline
here is how to successfully stroke the ego of your interviewer.

~~~
bdmac97
There could have certainly been some of that but it didn't feel like it in the
context (which I realize I didn't provide). I read the question as sincere but
admit there's a chance it wasn't.

At any rate, I tried to answer him honestly with what I'd have told myself and
it didn't have any bearing on the outcome one way or another.

